# Ga16ds carb modification.



## Rowan007 (Sep 6, 2017)

So I was scrolling on the Internet and I came across some guy using dual carb on his ga16ds that look like side drafts. How do I do that?
What would I need to do it?
What carb can I use? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would need the conversion manifold and the carbs, for starters; it's usually sold in a kit, however, you might have trouble finding one these days. You might also need a distributor with a vacuum advance if you don't have it already. Usually they use twin, Mikuni 40MM carbs, but in some cases, they'll use dual Webers. You see them in South America more so than in the US, probably because all of the US GA motors came with fuel injection. I've also seen the dual carbs used on E16 engines.


----------



## Rowan007 (Sep 6, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> You would need the conversion manifold and the carbs, for starters; it's usually sold in a kit, however, you might have trouble finding one these days. You might also need a distributor with a vacuum advance if you don't have it already. Usually they use twin, Mikuni 40MM carbs, but in some cases, they'll use dual Webers. You see them in South America more so than in the US, probably because all of the US GA motors came with fuel injection. I've also seen the dual carbs used on E16 engines.


Does that mean that the same dual carb used in e16 could be used on the GA16DS?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are both 1.6L, so CFM should be similar. The manifolds would be different.


----------



## Rowan007 (Sep 6, 2017)

Do you think it's possible to use 40mm Dellorto side draft carbs?


----------

